# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  New and recent Tenor, best than vintage Martin's and Gibson ?

## Irénée

Hello All !

... Is-it possible than new and recent Tenor guitars (even from Asia) could be better than these respectable Old Ladies (incuding Epiphone and so on) ?

Waiting for your help, knowledge and experienced advices...  :Coffee:   :Mandosmiley: 
... Please to list below  :Cool:

----------


## dorenac

I like Circle Strings tenors.

----------

Irénée

----------


## Irénée

... this one as exemple https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=NhzYn-EbkvE or also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq4e9N9QzPA ?

----------


## jesserules

> Hello All !
> 
> ... Is-it possible than new and recent Tenor guitars (even from Asia) could be better than these respectable Old Ladies (incuding Epiphone and so on) ?
> 
> Waiting for your help, knowledge and experienced advices...  
> ... Please to list below


Better in what way?

----------


## Irénée

- Volume
- Tone
- Projection
- Louder ?

----------


## Charles E.

I have owned vintage Martin and Gibson tenors over the years. Early Gibson tenors can sound very sweet and I loved the ones I owned. Later (1950's 1960's) not so much. At that time period they just stuck a tenor neck on a six string body and, frankly, they sucked.

Martins on the other hand got it right. They paid attention to bridge geometry and bracing and it is hard to beat a vintage Martin O-18 T. The first time I played my late 50's O-18 T the hairs on the back of my neck stood on end.

I am sure there are builders today that can build a fantastic tenor guitar but you will have to pay for it, probably upwards of 2K

Nothing out of the pac rim will come close to a vintage Martin.

----------

fox, 

Irénée

----------


## Irénée

Thank you very much Charles E. for your experienced comment and advice  :Wink:   :Mandosmiley: 

Recently I have discovered this model https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...or-guitar-quot
According your practical experience what do you think about please ?

Regards,

----------


## pheffernan

> Is-it possible than new and recent Tenor guitars could be better than these respectable Old Ladies (incuding Epiphone and so on) ?


One name that hasnt yet been mentioned in all of your inquiries is Herb Taylor, who especially impresses with his modern builds and archtops:

http://www.herbtaylor.com/instruments/tenorguitar/

Personally, Im a fan of David Newton:

----------

Charles E., 

jesserules

----------


## AndyV

> Nothing out of the pac rim will come close to a vintage Martin.


Ouch! from the pac rim.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

i can tell you that my '59 Martin o-18t is huge sound wise. I have a high end modern tenor (Mcilroy) which is lovely, but the martin has age and played-in-ness. 

the O-18t has so much mojo - hard to define. 

there's absolutely nothing wrong with a new non-high end tenor in MOST cases, but the comparison is incredibly subjective. It's not all about "better".. it's all about your journey, your experience. They are emotional bonds these, not just budget or technical ones.

----------

fox, 

Harley Marty

----------


## Irénée

> the O-18t has so much mojo - hard to define.


Thank You,
But... What does mean "mojo" please... I read it so many times... and not always understood... sorry  :Confused:

----------


## Charles E.

A magic spell or hex. One that one uses to potentially gain control over another person. So in the instrument world, it would relate to an instrument that had such an amazing voice and presence, that it would have an overwhelming positive effect on the person playing it.

Looks count too.

----------

Irénée

----------


## Charles E.

Sorry to hijack the thread but I can't resist...   :Grin: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hEYwk0bypY

 :Cool:

----------


## rcc56

In many cases, "mojo" has all too often come to mean that an instrument has been mistreated.

It is a peculiarity of the Anglo-American musical culture that the application of a colloquial term to an abused instrument somehow makes that abuse more acceptable or even desirable.

I beg Lord of the Badgers to not think too ill of me for the above statement.  He may be speaking in more traditional terms about the   magic of his well-played but hopefully well cared for old instrument.

----------


## fox

> In many cases, "mojo" has all too often come to mean that an instrument has been mistreated.
> 
> .


Abused but somehow better than new.
Tatty but cool.
Beaten but rebellious.
Old but desirable.

----------


## Stagehand

There is a huge difference between honest play-wear and abuse.
When I handle a road-worn instrument, it feel completely different from a new one.
This to me is "mojo".   
That also goes for this relatively new trend of the "relic". It is still a new instrument.
In my humble opinion; play-wear needs to be earned not copied.

----------

John Soper

----------


## Cornfield

It could be that older instruments that have been played an awful lot may have been because they were the best sounding instruments.

----------


## Mandobar

Ive played a few Circle tenors. Considered one until I played a Collings.  I have some vintage tenors, a Collings, and a Girouard.  The Collings is in CGDA tuning.  The Girouard in GDAE.  I prefer these to the vintage ones.  Better playability, and plenty of volume.  My vintage Harmony is solid wood with a carved top, but it has old banjo tuners which look cool but are soooo frustrating.

----------


## derbex

> Abused but somehow better than new.
> Tatty but cool.
> Beaten but rebellious.
> Old but desirable.


Well, that's what I keep telling myself, but maybe I'm just decrepit.

----------

fox

----------


## Jill McAuley

Irish luthier Frank Tate also makes tenor guitars - I'd love to have him build a tenor for me one of these days!

----------

